# HTML Designer?



## EOB (12. Jan 2007)

moinsen, gibts eigentlich auch tools, mit denen man mal eben fix html seiten zusammenklickern kann? ich hab das visual webpack fuer netbeand...ist mir aber zuviel fuer mein vorhaben. einfach nur ein paar tabellen, bilder, links und so weiter. gibts da was brauchbares? ich will keine jsp etc unterstuetzung...nur reines html und evtl. noch javascript.

danke


----------



## dsv fritz (12. Jan 2007)

Ich verwende den HTML Editor Phase 5: http://www.qhaut.de/forums/index.php?download=71 (direkter Download)

Sehr einfach, mit den wichtigsten Funktionen für einfache HTML-Seiten.


----------



## EOB (12. Jan 2007)

ich meinte eher, wo man sich oberflaechen zusammenklickern kann...mein fehler. jemand ideen?


----------



## Hilefoks (12. Jan 2007)

Adobe GoLive oder Dreamweaver, Microsoft Frontpage, uvm.

Alledings sind die Ergebnisse bei allen mir bekannten WYSIWYG-Editoren eher schlecht. Die damit erstellten Webseiten würde ich so niemals publizieren. Wenn du also einen solchen Editor benutzen möchtest, solltest du zumindest den Code nochmals überarbeiten, bevor du alles veröffentlichst.



			
				Mørketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> einfach nur ein paar tabellen, bilder, links und so weiter. gibts da was brauchbares? ich will keine jsp etc unterstuetzung...nur reines html und evtl. noch javascript.


Meiner Meinung nach bist du mit einem guten Editor (Proton, Phase5, kate, vim,...) besser beraten - dazu noch www.selfhtml.org und gut ist. ;-)

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------

